# recon igf question



## cranium85 (Sep 4, 2012)

okay igf has to be reconed with AA .6%.

Ive heard that i should recon with 1ml AA and 1ml BA...should i recon the bottle like this and use it to inject with the ba and aa mixed together in the bottle.

or should i recon with AA. then when i go to shoot. draw up an equal ammount of BA water from the BA jug have it mix in the pin then shoot the igf?


How do u guys do your? Which do u think is the better way?


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 4, 2012)

The first metjod is what i use. Better imo, since theres less handling of the hormone in and out of syrenges, wich could render it inoperative ded.


----------



## Zeek (Sep 4, 2012)

Is this the IGF made by the riptropin people?  ohhh I have been wanting to try this!


----------



## cranium85 (Sep 4, 2012)

nah sorry z....i wish and prob will in the future. For now i have 1mg lr3 from mp and 1mg of des from osta gain. Went there for the des cuz i seen that u had some good results with the igf des. As soon as i start my pct or half way thru my pct im going to add the igf and peg-mgf in with my rips as a little bridge between my cycles.


----------

